# carb shakes over protein shakes???



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all, im 28 6,3 202 lbs and have been training for 4 years solid now 4x a week, i was 12 half stone rake back then, im very lean with low bf my diet is very clean and i eat like a horse. im sort of stuck in rut at moment with gaining more size and would like peoples input.Ive been adviced to get on the carb shakes and drop the protein shakes which i have been taking continuously now for 4 years and get my protein source via food, i used to use la muscles products ie la whey and explosive creatine but due to there recent price hikes AGAIN i now refuse to buy any of there products any longer. I have now been taking a new product called gain bolic 6000 carb shake for last 2 months now and ive noticed im holding my gains alot better and have even gained a few pounds which i havent done for a long time, but i do realise i ache a bit more then normal which i can deal with, problem now is i find my self confused on weather to stick to carb shakes over protein shakes. any imput would be great many thanks roy.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well you still need protein, dont know why you would even compare the two tbh mate. One is for carbs, the other is for protein, they do different things, one gives you carbs, one gives you protein.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Why don't you just work out how many grams of carb/protein you need daily for your goals then take it from there, also if your stuck in a rut and not growing it might be that your gym routine needs a change more than your diet.


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Could you not take both? Or just up your carb intake in your diet?


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Either way, such products should be mostly used post workout only. Assuming you arent replacing your "real" meals with these?

Take 1 x shake with carbs & protein, right after your workout, then the other 5-6 meals a day should come from real food. Mindlessly consuming ultra high GI carb-shakes at other times just screws up your metabolism as humans aren't meant to process vast quantities of glucose all day long.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

personily I wouldn't go for a gainer like that anyway, it has to much simple carbs in it. 80% maltodextrins and dextrose


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

I thought the same thing its just what a body builder adviced me to do i i thought id get a proper opion on here thanks


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys also can you guys recommend me a decent protein at good value as i now find la muscle products to over priced many thanks again roy.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Royboss said:


> Thanks for the input guys also can you guys recommend me a decent protein at good value as i now find la muscle products to over priced many thanks again roy.


Bbw premium whey chocolate orange


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Buy your protein then grab grounded oat powder and add to suit into a shaker or blender - be far better then the mass gainers that generally have simple carb choices and sometimes extra goodies to charge more yet at doses that are worthless.

Also do not shy away from good quality fats in there either - natural peanut butter, flaxseed oil or MCT Oil is great if making a meal replacement shake.


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks bud advice taken


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jw390898 said:


> Buy your protein then grab grounded oat powder and add to suit into a shaker or blender - be far better then the mass gainers that generally have simple carb choices and sometimes extra goodies to charge more yet at doses that are worthless.
> 
> Also do not shy away from good quality fats in there either - natural peanut butter, flaxseed oil or MCT Oil is great if making a meal replacement shake.


Do this ^^^^^

Much cheaper and far better for you


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Bbw premium whey chocolate orange


X2


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks g man



G-man99 said:


> Do this ^^^^^
> 
> Much cheaper and far better for you


----------

